# PROBLEM WITH APR Stage 3 Kit For VW Passat 2.0 TSI (From Buenos Aires - Argentina)



## zacariasmoroian (Apr 6, 2011)

First of all, i´d like to let everybody know in the forum that i´m considering the option of suing APR for it´s passive behaviour on my problem and the irresponsability in my particular situation.

I own a VW Passat 2.0 TSI (2010 - German Version) and i decided to buy a kit from APR because it seemed to be the best option, also the best performance and the most important thing IT´S (APARRENTLY) PROVEN AND THE RISKS ARE VERY LOW of having any kind of trouble.

Since December 15th (ALMOST 4 MONTHS !!! YES !!!!) I´m dealing with nothing but problems with this kit. In this whole time, i´ve been dealing with every kind of problems that can be explained to anyone of you, or anyone from APR that will be interested in asking or taking responsability finally, if you ask to the dealer in Argentina (Cabe Sports) that was the one who is dealing with my car for the last 4 months.

My car is my ONLY car, it´s the car which i use with my family (wife, 4 year old boy and 10 months old baby) and it´s the car that i also work with. It´s ridiculous that in 4 months i didn´t get a solution (definitive), it´s a shame that APR is experimenting with my car, even when i paid for something that supposely works !!! Everytime any modification is done, my car works for 2 days and then the problems begin, so it stays 4 days or a week, or 10 days in the bodyshop waiting for the logs to be resolved that are sent from here (Buenos Aires)

I also spoke myself on the phone to APR, with Mr Simon and Mr Chris Teagle, and for my surprise, none of them knew (i didn´t expect them to) anything about my problem, but what really surpised me is that after a month nobody contacted me from APR to tell me that at least they were taking an iniciative with my case, or contacted the distributor by showing any sign of interest and concern about my case.

And in the middle, the time goes by... Nobody is going to cover the anger i went through, i´m not interested in the expenses or the money either, i´m just asking for a solution and it´s obvious that after 4 months i´m still trying to resolve this problem in a good way, but unfortunately after this post, if i don´t get any answer or solution, i´ll be forced to sue APR for all the damage that has done to me, my work, my family and my car.

I´m very disappointed and i repeat, this is my personal nightmare experience with APR, at least i would have appreciated if someone from APR was honest and took responsability for this problem and if the kit it´s not done or developed yet, at least they should have returned me the money instead of having me as a hostage for 4 months and still without any idea of when it´s going to be ready or at least working well.

Thanks for reading my complaint and i hope it´s resolved very soon.

Zacarias Daniel Moroian
[email protected]
(5411) 4382-7948


----------



## sarcastro (Jun 3, 2010)

not trying to be rude, but after 1 month worth of crummy driving on my daily driver/grocery getter. I would just take the kit off. and demand my money back?


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

At any point in this 7 paragraph rant are you going to tell us what sort of problems you have been experiencing with your APR kit?


----------



## Maxxi (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Daniel, I´m from Argentina too.
Tell us what kind of problem did/do you have with that kit.
I´m looking for a Giac/Neussped/Unitronics/APR Stage 1 kit for my (OBD1 Distritutor) Passat VR6, and I would like to know
"pro and cons" of buying from another country.
What I know, is that everyone in here, "make" a chip for my car, because of there is no kind of "development"
Thanks. Maximo

Hola Daniel, Yo tambien soy de Argentina.
Contate un poco mas que clase de problemas tuivste/tenes con ese kit.
Estoy viendo de poner un Kit Stage 1 de Giac/Neusspeed/Unitronics/APR Stage para mi Passat VR6 OBD1 con distribuidor. Y me gustaria saber los pro y contra de comprar afuera.
Lo que averigüe aca, es que todos te hacen un chip "sobre tu auto" porque no hay desarrollos hechos
o traidos para esta electronica de VR6.
Gracias. Maximo.


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

no se como esta la escena del tunning en argentia porque yo me vine a canada have 12 años. tenia 18 entonces.
yo tengo 23 passat b35i de 16valvulas.

si estan pensando en jugar con el motor y tratar de sacarle mas rendimiento tal vez quieran si es que se encuentra disponible en argentina o algun pais limitrofe; el uso de un systema de injeccion separado; o en ingles; stand alone engine managment system.
como tal vez mega squirt o por ell estilo.
este systema es muy adaptable de acuerdo a las modificaciones que le hagas al auto.
lo puedes programar y diseñar tu mismo los mapas de combustible y chispa; presion del turbo; tipo de encendido.

un motr aba/16v con este systema te puede dar facilmente unos 350 hp. donde con injecion mecanica yo voy a sacarle unos 220 hp. no me gusta mucho el tema de andar haciendo un cableado nuevo.por eso pienso remover la injecion mecanica y retrofit una injecion mecanica de los años 70 de la volvo turbo.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

So are you having software issues? If so, forget APR and try to get Uni, Revo or Eurdyne software. You'll make more power.


----------

